# Need Some Imput



## Gaming Your Wife (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok Here's my story.I am very HD.Wife is very LD.I have tried all the stuff on this site to make things better.But noting really helps.So the other night I am being a little romanic and taking my time and not rushing things.And my wife says to me.You know you just don't get it.I don't need all that stuff,I don't need foreplay.I am like a guy and just want to F*ck,no kissing no hugging. Lets just get this done.So we do it ,She gets off in 2-3 mins. and says see just like a man I can come very quick.She not mad or anything she just says I don't want or need any of that sstuff all the other women need.
Well thats all good sometimes but I really need to kiss before and after and to be held and to be made love to. Makes me feel all I am is a piece of ass to her.Maybe I am? Well I get my rocks off but no passion,no lust, no love,But she is totally in love with me { I do Beleive} We are all different.But one thing I don't get is so many females have trouble coming and my wife can come faster than me. Without any foreplay? What do you think.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I think you should tell her that it's awesome she doesn't need a lot of effort to get an orgasm or into the mood or to even enjoy sex, but that you do so she needs to compromise with you. Tell her what you need and don't hold back, because clearly she has no trouble telling you how she feels.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I think that you should take the ball and run with it. Don't complain that your wife likes it hard and fast and doesn't need any subtlety to get in her pants. 

You could be in store for some really interesting times with her.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Gaming Your Wife said:


> Lets just get this done.


There's the true tell-tail statement. Just get it out of the way so she doesn't have to deal with it. She knows your romantic overtures are an attempt at getting sex and it irritates her.


----------



## ida (Oct 24, 2012)

as a woman i thought that most men didn't want all that other stuff, i know i would love it if my husband did, does she know that you want to be kissed and held and actually make love or does she think you are just doing it to please her? How long does your foreplay last does it go on too long? My husband seems to carry it on too long until i lose interest sometime, maybe just tell her you want to make slow passionate love to her some time.


----------



## Gaming Your Wife (Jun 16, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> There's the true tell-tail statement. Just get it out of the way so she doesn't have to deal with it. She knows your romantic overtures are an attempt at getting sex and it irritates her.


Yes , thats how I see it she is LD. Her idea of a sexual event is lets get-her done.I have had 20 years of quickies.For some to believe my sex life in a math form could be 3 mins.once a week for 52 weeks a year. 3 x 52= 156 mins. is less than three hours a year.And I am told to be happy with it some have it worse??Come come could anyone have it worse?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Gaming Your Wife said:


> Yes , thats how I see it she is LD. Her idea of a sexual event is lets get-her done.I have had 20 years of quickies.For some to believe my sex life in a math form could be 3 mins.once a week for 52 weeks a year. 3 x 52= 156 mins. is less than three hours a year.And I am told to be happy with it some have it worse??*Come come could anyone have it worse*?


Yes, you could have those 3 minutes once every three weeks like I did in my marriage. So for me doing your math, that'd = 52 minutes a year of sex.

And, based on what i have read on these boards, I'm not the worst off. One guy posted that he hasn't had sex in 20 years and many others have claimed to be sexless for years on end as well.

That said, I agree with your complaint. a lifetime of quickies sucks. While quickies have their place, having longer sessions too does a lot for most men, and some women as well. You are more than justified in wanting more. It is your sex life too, so inform her of this and discuss some options.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Gaming Your Wife said:


> I have had 20 years of quickies.


Why have you allowed this for 20 years?
It must have been clear to you 19 and 3/4 years ago she wasn't into the whole sex thing if all she allowed was quickies.

Were you hoping she'd change? 

Did you have sex before marriage? Was she like this then or ?

I really do feel for you... I couldn't live like that! 

So what are you going to do now?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Why have you allowed this for 20 years?


Exactly what I was thinking.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's exactly what I am thinking every time I look at TAM.


----------



## HockeyGuy28 (Oct 22, 2012)

Could be worse...could have sex 1-2 times a month like my sex life...

Thats 3 x 12 or 3 x 24 so 36 and 72 minutes of sex a year!

I would love to have a wife that wanted to just do it...hell I would be going at it 3 times a day...if your minutes is your issue try that and you can triple the minutes for a year!!


----------



## Gaming Your Wife (Jun 16, 2011)

One question I would love to ask a female is? Is it possable for a female to be able to have a orgasm during sex in a matter of minutes? Like under 2-3 or is she faking it.And this of coarse with the help of her fingers?Can a female really be a slam bam thank-you man? And then she good for 10 days?


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I thought it was "Slam, Bam, thank you, ma'am." if it's "Man" I think you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Gaming Your Wife (Jun 16, 2011)

Just Bad at spelling, Nothing else


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

IndyTM said:


> I thought it was "Slam, Bam, thank you, ma'am." if it's "Man" I think you're doing it wrong.


If SHE is having sex with HIM, it would be slam, bam, thank you Man. She's not doing a chick.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

True, good point!


----------



## Kaori (Sep 18, 2012)

In the right position, I can come quickly like your wife is claiming she does. My bf knows how to hit my g spot like a champ when I'm on top & we've had quickies where I came multiple times within minutes of mounting him & with minimal foreplay beforehand. So yes, it's possible!


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Gaming Your Wife said:


> One question I would love to ask a female is? Is it possable for a female to be able to have a orgasm during sex in a matter of minutes? Like under 2-3 or is she faking it.And this of coarse with the help of her fingers?Can a female really be a slam bam thank-you man? And then she good for 10 days?


No way, not for me. 

Going from a cold start (nothing, no foreplay, no sexy flirting beforehand, nothing) to orgasm in 3 minutes is impossible for me. And I'd think for a woman who has low drive, i.e., she's not even thinking about or interested in sex, it would be even more impossible.

Honestly, yes, I think she's faking to get it done as fast as possible. Duty sex.


----------



## Michie (Aug 26, 2012)

I am kinda like your wife sometime just need to get off, get those moments if release and my husband inside of me and pass out.

Other times I need the accompanying romance and full foreplay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

